# جهاز مقياس الطيف الضوئي (الشرح مع عملية المناقصات لشراء الجهاز)



## alhamzash (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اقدم لكم موضوع عن جهاز مقياس الطيف الضوئي 
يحتوي هذا الموضوع على شرح نظري للجهاز وايضا كيفة طلب العروض للجهاز مع عملية المقارنة بين العروض والاختيار للجهاز بشكل علمي 
واتمنى ان يتم الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع 
حمزة​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم بذلتم مجهود جيد


----------



## المسلم84 (1 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم...


----------



## حسام علوي (1 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائع ونتمنى المزيد من كلية المجتمع


----------



## bassel hatem (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد جزائر (1 فبراير 2009)

وفقك الله يا اخ


----------



## alhamzash (7 فبراير 2009)

اشكر الجميع على هذا التفاعل 
وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## zaidyemen2001 (11 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين فعلا وقد بذلتم مجهود كبير جدا ومشكور المهندس احمد الشرعي 
مزيدا من العطاء
:73:


----------



## therarocky (10 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس مبروك (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووور من الفلب​


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## e.berakdar (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ذي قار (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## هدى هدهد (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------

